# OpenVZ provider pegged at 120KB/s throughput



## drmike (May 14, 2013)

Using a provider in the States who I have issues with.  It's an annual plan, so until the year does us part, I am trying to get use out of what was paid for,

Getting always speed cap of 120KB/s throughput.  Day, night, weekends, etc.   Sometimes it goes lower, but returns to this horrible speed.

I've contacted the company in the past and they've resolved the issue after 10 tickets and weeks of wait.  Claim a reboot of the container solved the issue.

I've just rebooted such and I get this:

wget -O /dev/null http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test

--2013-05-14 03:48:36--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test

Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175

Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]

Saving to: '/dev/null'

 

 0% [                                                                                                                                                                                                    ] 273,668      119KB/s             

13% [=========================>                                                                                                                                                                          ] 13,937,808   114KB/s  eta 10m 58s

 

Any providers have an explanation for what might be going wrong.  It's a generic Debian installation.  The container is entirely unused/idle.


----------



## Nick (May 14, 2013)

What network/location is it and when did you last have issues with the container?


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2013)

Location is Chicago.

Issue with the container is non stop.  Been this way for several months, minus the one time the provider actually did something and made it work right for < 1 week.


----------



## shovenose (May 14, 2013)

Can you run a traceroute to something else in Chicago... like ChicagoVPS.net or something?


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2013)

Traceroutes are fine/normal.  Routes are what one would expect and hop latency is as expected.  Network, yeah, the provider is on Colocrapping's network, but the issue isn't the network.


----------



## MannDude (May 14, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Traceroutes are fine/normal.  Routes are what one would expect and hop latency is as expected.  Network, yeah, the provider is on Colocrapping's network, but the issue isn't the network.


Well, that narrows it down to, well, about 100 providers... Haha.


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2013)

I don't want to finger-gun-bang any provider   Trying to avoid that sort of thang cause as we know the rescue cheerleaders show up for most providers and say how wonderful everything is for them.

But, the provider killed my mom.  "OH NO, he's a saint or waiting for sainthood".


----------



## MannDude (May 14, 2013)

Understood. We've got stuff with CC in Chicago, I assumed if it was with us you'd notify me privately.

No need to name and shame if you don't want, completely understood.

Either way, those speeds are horrible. Have you requested to be transfered to a new node to see if this helps?


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2013)

Yeah, the name shaming I am more reserved about these days.   I only bring public long after a provider has blown it far too long.

Last time I blew my top and asked for node transfer is when it suddenly was fixed.  When I signed up for service they were to provision at CC location but put the account in an entirely different datacenter and that required complaining and transfer.  Was a very awkward interaction on the transfer as they played stupid as if nothing was provisioned wrong. 

Almost the stereotypical VPS reseller experience one would expect with the Chicago folks and their tentacle nests around the country.


----------



## Mitchell (May 15, 2013)

Sounds like they provisioned you in an extreme budget datacenter and now throttle you after they migrated you to their CC location to make you want to go back.


Just a random thought.


----------



## Jack (May 16, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Location is Chicago.
> 
> Issue with the container is non stop.  Been this way for several months, minus the one time the provider actually did something and made it work right for < 1 week.


Iniz?


----------



## AnthonySmith (May 16, 2013)

Sounds like the experience I had with 2host years ago 10TB bandwidth but dont you dare try to use it!


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (May 23, 2013)

What kind of virtual tech are they using? Have they check the nodes to see if they are oversubscribed as you said the network is not an issues so we rule that out but other resources as disk i/o or not enough cpu and memory available on the node.


----------

